

How do I get people to read my announcements? - crozewski

Hi all. I work at a mid-sized public university and employ roughly 40 student employees that troubleshoot tier 1 style technology issues. I regularly need to notify them of new initiatives, and ask for their feedback, among other things. In the past I have emailed them, but find that very few actually read the emails. Immediately at my disposal I have email, a group discussion board, and walkie talkies they all have access to.<p>So my question is, how do I best ensure that people read&#x2F;get my announcements? I&#x27;m open to any suggestions. Thanks!
======
lutusp
> How do I get people to read my announcements?

Suggestions:

* Make them mandatory reading on pain of firing.

* Include a truly funny joke in each message.

* Include a special random number in each message -- each copy of the message -- that the recipient must be able to recite in order to get paid.

\-- or, best of all --

* Think of a way to make it in their genuine interest to read the messages.

~~~
crozewski
Thanks for the suggestion, essentially put it in front of something they
really want/need. They need to go past the announcement to get it.

